# 27g wire



## mthh_ (11/4/22)

Howdy, does anyone know where I can find 27g kanthal in South Africa? Amazon won't ship it here for some reason and I'm not too keen to use a forwarding mailbox unless I have to.


----------



## mthh_ (13/4/22)

I'm bumping this just in case (sorry to be a pain in the ass).

Would really appreciate an assist before I waste $.


----------



## kevkev (13/4/22)

Maybe worth a shot to give these guys a call? https://iahs.co.za/wire.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mthh_ (13/4/22)

kevkev said:


> Maybe worth a shot to give these guys a call? https://iahs.co.za/wire.html


Thanks dude, worth a try.


----------



## kevkev (13/4/22)

mthh_ said:


> Thanks dude, worth a try.



If its bulk only and prices are not too hectic, I am up for a split with you.


----------



## mthh_ (13/4/22)

kevkev said:


> If its bulk only and prices are not too hectic, I am up for a split with you.


R980 excl VAT for 5km of wire. On a single spool 

(Considering 250ft has lasted me 5 years, I figure another 250ft/500ft will take me safely to the apocalypse. 5km? Too much.)

Good to know it's available though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (13/4/22)

That is 546 x 30ft spools of wire.
x R80 = R43 680 > Some retailers are selling at R100 - R120 for 30ft

That is if you disregard the cost of spools and fancy stickers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

